# Sick baby goat



## imamomma (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a baby goat about 2 wks old.  When I got him he had runny nose (green), cough and rattle.  Per vet been treating with antibiotics, pro-bios, electrolytes.  Till yesterday he was eating 8 oz of whole cows milk every 4 waking hours or about 4 times per day.  He took a turn for the worse yesterday and started refusing the bottle.  I have been dripping electrolytes into his mouth since.  Still refusing bottles but my question is, I have my probios in the refrigerator, is it possible I killed the bacteria?  It's a new tube and I wasn't quite sure.  Any help appreciated.


----------



## imamomma (Jul 2, 2013)

That's okay, no one needs to reply.  He died.  Thanks


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 2, 2013)

So sorry!!!!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 2, 2013)

I am sorry you lost him. It was most likely pneumonia and I think all of us goat owners fight that at times and sometimes we loose. At that young of an age his rumen was just starting to function so the probiotics was really not the necessary. It was not the probiotics or lack of that killed him. You gave him your best and you loved him. It happens to all of us and it stinks.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## elevan (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## imamomma (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for all of your kind words.  He wasn't with me all that long, but he still took a little piece of my heart just like they all do.  He was loved and he was not alone when he died.  I just wanted to say thanks to all who offered their kind words.


----------

